# Televisor Cyberlux



## Jabraham25 (Abr 2, 2014)

Tengo un televisor Cyberlux y el mismo de un momento a otro quedo su pantalla en azul y no recibe mandos por ninguna via ni por el control ni por medio de los botones ¿Que debo hacer?

Gracias. ...


----------



## J2C (Abr 2, 2014)

Modelo del TV ???

Con TRC o LCD ???

Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## Jabraham25 (Abr 3, 2014)

Muy buenas tardes referente a mi consulta anterior el televisor es Cyberlux Modelo TVR7CX-21US
gracias de ante mano.


----------



## J2C (Abr 3, 2014)

Jabraham25

 Por lo que vi en la web ese tv tiene un chasis chino, esa pantalla azul que no acepta los mandos del Control Remoto suele ser una pantalla de bloqueo.

 En algunos se desbloquea manteniendo pulsado el botón de SYS en el Control Remoto, prueba y luego comentas.

Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 4, 2014)

a regrabar la eeprom ,si no se soluciona a cambiar el ic microjungla


----------



## Jabraham25 (Abr 9, 2014)

Hola muy buenas tardes amigo Juanka la tecla SYS en el control no la ubico con esas caracteristicas mi pregunta es con cual otra caracteristicas la puedo ubicar?


----------



## J2C (Abr 9, 2014)

Jabraham25

Muchos chasis chinos suelen tener esa tecla en el Control Remoto pero en otros ese bloqueo se desactiva con la tecla *DISPLAY* / *OSD* ó como la señalen, si puedes subir una foto del Control Remoto me seria de mucha ayuda para indicarte mejor.

Ver imagen adjunta.

Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## Jabraham25 (Abr 10, 2014)

Amigo Juanka muy buenas tardes adjunto foto del control que me solicito y de ante mano muchas gracias por su ayuda.


----------



## J2C (Abr 10, 2014)

Jabraham25

En definitiva tu Control Remoto es uno de los tantos chasis chinos genéricos que hay, ese en particular no posee la tecla SYS.

En algunos también se desbloquea manteniendo pulsada la tecla DISPLAY por digamos unos 5 a 10 segundos, ahora no recuerdo exactamente pero me ha pasado con dos tv's que tenia mi madre y así lo solucione, el Control de esos dos tv's era similar a la imagen que subí en mi post #7.

En la imagen de tu post #8 no llego a identificar que son las dos teclas redondas que están a izquierda y derecha del teclon P+, pero la tecla Display/OSD que dije anteriormente es la que pulsando una vez te muestra en pantalla en que canal esta el tv.


Para todo esto debes estar seguro que tu Control Remoto funcione, sino tienes un probador de Controles, puedes intentar verlo con la cámara del celular y así sabrás si funciona o no.
Espero tus comentarios.


Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## Jabraham25 (Abr 11, 2014)

Muy buenas tardes amigo Juanka identifique en mi control la tecla Display que me indico en anteriormente y realice todo tal cual me lo explico, verifique funcionamiento del control y seguí todos los pasos recomendados pero no obtuve resultado satisfactorio.

Gracias por su paciencia y colaboración.

Saludos......


----------



## J2C (Abr 11, 2014)

Jabraham25

No queda otra alternativa que pasar ese tv a la *mesa de cirugía*, por lo tanto te pregunto si te animas a abrirlo y que nivel de conocimientos electrónicos tienes tu.


Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## polo57 (Abr 16, 2014)

buen dia jabraham25 a ese cyberlux le debes cambiar y programar la memoria eeprom, la buscare en mis archivos y te la enviare, ese mismo problema lo me llego hace algunos meses y la solución fue esa.


----------



## Jabraham25 (Abr 21, 2014)

Buenas tardes amigo si estoy dispuesto a abrirlo y buscar la manera de solucionarlo y en cuanto a mis conocimientos en esta materia son pocos pero con sus instrucciones seguro resolveremos el problema.

Buenas tardes amigo polo seria de gran ayuda el aporte q me pueda dar


----------



## J2C (Abr 21, 2014)

Jabraham25

Pues deberías destaparlo y tratar de ver alguna indicación que tenga la placa base del tv para intentar buscar información en la web.

Como dice el colega Polo57 (paisano tuyo) y mientras el busca la información de la memoria nosotros también la buscaríamos con el tipo de chasis que se encuentra seguro escrito en alguna parte de la plaqueta.


Algunas fotos con buena iluminación ayudarían mucho.


Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## HUKE02 (Jun 30, 2015)

Buenos dias a toda la comunidad... en el dia de ayer estaba revisando un tv chino cyberlux tvsscx-21jp el cual presentaba la falla que al encenderlo mostraba la imagen con machas de colores como si estuviera magnetizada... Buscando por internet solo encontre una pequeña JPG del circuito vertical... midiendo rapidamente el voltaje obtenido en el 3er pin de vertical me da -12vol y en el diagrama me indica que debo obtener -9.8 vol en el 5to pin me da 0.4 vol y en el diagrama me indica que debo obtener 0.2vol... antes de cambiar el vertica me puse a verificar los capacitores electroliticos y encontre varios de ellos fuera de valor... los he cambiado y debo aclarar que para el caso de los capacitores de poliester me quedan dudas para comprobar si estan dañados o no... tengo un tester fluke 115 con el que puedo hacer mediciones de capacitancia... para ello siempre saco el componente de la placa y lo mido a fuera... mi duda parte por el hecho, que en ocasiones me encuentro con capacitores de poliester que se ven que han sufrido un oscurecimiento del color por temperatura ¡quizas!... pero al medirlo me dá el valor capacitivo indicado en su carcasa... asi que no sé que hacer en esos casos. los cambio o los dejo?

Una vez cambiado los componentes decidi enceder por unos segundos el tv y como presento en la secuencia de fotos el tv muestra unas lineas de colores y la pantalla oscura luego cambia la pantalla a color azul y rallas horizontales presiono el boton de volumen y al parecer se puede ver que funciona pero no tengo el diadrama completo de la circuiteria para ver el resto de los voltajes y valores en los capacitores asociados al vertical.

Como estas pruebas las hago cuando estoy en casa, y en este moemento estoy fuera... hoy leyendo en otro foro habla que este vertical en otros tv da la misma falla que describo y es segun porque el vertical se le debe colocar pasta termica cosas que yo no le he colocado mas que la que tiene pegada del componente reemplazado... hoy le colocare aver si esto era lo que me faltaba.

Si alguien me puede ayudar con el diagrama le estare agradecido y hacerle posibles consultas.

Anexo el link de la informacion leida

http://tv.yoreparo.com/reparacion_de_tv/1150789.html


----------



## sergiot (Jun 30, 2015)

Antes de cambiar los capacitores, las manchas eran iguales??


----------



## HUKE02 (Jun 30, 2015)

La falla era parecida a esta imagen, y si presionaba algun boton no hacia nada ni se mostraba en la pantalla ningun dialogo como el de subir o bajar  vol ... y las mediciones en el vertical me arrojaron los valores descritos en el primer mensaje... luego de hacer el cambio el tv respondio como se muestra en la fotos tomadas.


----------



## sergiot (Jun 30, 2015)

Tenes ruido en alguna de las tensiones, o seguís cambiando capacitores electrolíticos a mansalva o usas un osciloscopio para medir tensiones y detectar el ruido que genera esa distorsión.


----------



## HUKE02 (Jun 30, 2015)

anoche me puse hacer mediciones a los componentes cercanos al vertical... y no he encontrado aun nada fuera de lugar ... En este caso ¿como deberia empezar a buscar el posible componente que me esta generando esta corriente parasita?


----------



## sergiot (Jun 30, 2015)

Olvidate de esos capacitores, si miden bien, están bien, el cambio de color es normal cuando están trabajando en una zona de mucha temperatura.


----------



## HUKE02 (Jul 7, 2015)

Buen dia a todos los usuarios de la comunidad, comentare que el fin de semana me tome el tiempo para verificar nuevamente el tv y cambie el capacitor numero C405 de 220P y al prender el tv la imagen salio, sin la interferencia mostrada en las fotos pasadas... Pero he notado que la pantalla tiene aun, un pequeño rastro de machas de colores como les mostrare en la foto de referencia... Esta foto la baje de internet pues se me quedaron las fotos que tome

En fin, viendo detenidamente he notado que el PTC numero rt501 mz73bl-9rm se calienta considerablemente... en vista de mi poca experiencia, pregunto es normal esto? encontre por youtube que estas manchas suelen salir cuando el PTC no esta desmagnetizando la pantalla poro no quiero estar suponiendo cosas. como podria hacer una prueba? muchas gracias por los comentarios que me puedan dar.


----------



## josco (Jul 7, 2015)

para descartar que sea el termistor de la desmagnetizadora desconectala y en su lugar conecta un foco o bombillo, no se como les llamen halla en tu pais.si el foco enciende y se apaga lo mas problable es que el termistor este bien. habria que tratar con una bobina desmagnetizadora pasandola frente al cinescopio haber si desmancha. a veces el cine se mancha por golpes y ya no se quita pero hazle pruebas. saludos.


----------



## HUKE02 (Jul 7, 2015)

Te refieres a colocar el ptc en serie con una bombilla? y que voltaje debe usarse en esa prueba?


----------



## pandacba (Jul 7, 2015)

Esas manchas son de TRC magnetisado, al cambiar el capacitor, diste en la tecla y solucionaste el problema, ahora solo queda desmagnetizar y ver si tenes video, que eso no he visto en ninguana foto


----------



## josco (Jul 7, 2015)

citar: HUKE02 Te refieres a colocar el ptc en serie con una bombilla? y que voltaje debe usarse en esa prueba?

no. solo desconecta la desmagnetizadora y en su lugar conecta el bombillo. eso para ver si cuando enciendas la tv el foco enciende. si lo hace, el termistor esta bueno. checa continuidad en la bobina tambien para descartar que este abierta y que por eso no desmanche la pantalla.


----------



## HUKE02 (Jul 16, 2015)

Muchas gracias a todos por sus respuestas... realice la prueba con la bombilla y el PTC funciona debe ser ya un golpe en la pantalla pues esa ha sido mi sospecha desde que empece a revisar el tv.. la cera que se encuentra sobre el embobinado del cañon se ve agrietada como si hubiera recibido un golpe... en youtube encontre un video de como hacer un desmagnetizador y le he reducido las manchas un poco... lo otro que tenia, era que... cuando le presionada el boton de subir o bajar vol no respondia como devia sino que cambiaba de canal o entraba al menu... Lo he resulto primero verificando el valor de las resistencia en los botones y por ultimo revisando los botones a los cuales he tenido que sustituirlos y quedo funcionando sin mas detalles Gracias nuevamente por sus comentarios valiosos.


----------



## paulc (Ago 12, 2017)

hola parece falla de vertical, medi si le llegan los -14 y +14v al integrado, sino medi si los voltajes R,G,B le llegan a la pantalla sino cambia el IC jungla TDA11145PS..


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Ago 12, 2017)

En serio?? vertical ??

El último mensaje está fechado el 16/07/2015, no creo que esté todavía esperando a solucionarlo.


----------



## Miguel357 (Oct 24, 2019)

HUKE02 dijo:


> Muchas gracias a todos por sus respuestas... realice la prueba con la bombilla y el PTC funciona debe ser ya un golpe en la pantalla pues esa ha sido mi sospecha desde que empece a revisar el tv.. la cera que se encuentra sobre el embobinado del cañon se ve agrietada como si hubiera recibido un golpe... en youtube encontre un video de como hacer un desmagnetizador y le he reducido las manchas un poco... lo otro que tenia, era que... cuando le presionada el boton de subir o bajar vol no respondia como devia sino que cambiaba de canal o entraba al menu... Lo he resulto primero verificando el valor de las resistencia en los botones y por ultimo revisando los botones a los cuales he tenido que sustituirlos y quedo funcionando sin mas detalles Gracias nuevamente por sus comentarios valiosos.



Hola amigo tengo un televisor de la misma marca q*ue* el q*ue* reparaste Cyberlux y me pasa q*ue* no es volumen por más q*ue* esté al máximo no se escucha nada, la salida de voltaje es de 12 *V* y al medir está saliendo 10,50 *V* al llegar al VCC del tda mide 9 *V* le he cambiado filtros y resistencia pero aún nada, ya no sé que hacer. Me podrías ayudar* ?*


----------

